# New acrylic sets...



## YoYoSpin (Oct 11, 2005)

Got some really nice samples of big-block and matching pen blank acrylics from Bill B. over at Arizona Silhouette the other day...I really like this stuff. Ten different examples below: 

This one is my favorite color...


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 11, 2005)

Okay, all I can say is WOW, Ed!!!! [:0] The icon is from Anthony's scale.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Oct 11, 2005)

I like them all but #2 & #8 are my favorites.[]


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Oct 11, 2005)

You really astound me with your work.  You are definitely NOT good for my ego [B)]


----------



## Ligget (Oct 11, 2005)

This is not good for ANY of our ego`s!![:0]
Ed you are a true master of acrylics, they are all outstanding masterpieces![][]


----------



## JimGo (Oct 11, 2005)

I saw those on Bill's site, and INSTANTLY recognized the turner, even before I read the caption.  Those are beautiful Ed!  I especially like the first two.  I have some bottle stopper blanks at home (not the acrylics, though), and will be trying my hand at them in a few weeks - I hope they come out even 1/2 as good as these!


----------



## gerberpens (Oct 11, 2005)

Those are truly amazing Ed.  I especially like the small details on the Baron pens at the ends of each barrel.  A very nice touch.

You are a master!


----------



## Chuck Key (Oct 11, 2005)

I am trying to imagine what those stoppers would look like matched with one of the sleek Sierras in matching material.  To me the long sleek nose on that kit and the stoppers would be a perfect match.  The sets shown are outstanding of course!

Chuckie


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 11, 2005)

No favorite, just total awe!


----------



## rtjw (Oct 11, 2005)

All of them are great. Man the acrylics that you do are outstanding.


----------



## gerryr (Oct 11, 2005)

Truly beautiful work.


----------



## swm6500 (Oct 11, 2005)

Those are great Ed. Fantastic workmanship as always.


----------



## Ron Mc (Oct 12, 2005)

Wonderful sets! I really like the last set. Amazing color.


----------



## nilsatcraft (Oct 12, 2005)

Incredible work once again.  I'm a big fan of the 2nd set from the top.  I love that shape for Bottle Stoppers.  Great stuff.


----------



## melogic (Oct 12, 2005)

Another wonderful job Ed. ALL of them are just amazing! [][][]


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Oct 12, 2005)

Those are beautiful Lou! Just another example of your wonderful workmanship.  I love the mixed colors, not real fond of the ones with the lines but that is just my taste.  You are an inspiration to me![:0][]


----------



## MDWine (Oct 12, 2005)

Yep, great work, they're all beautiful.
How will you market them?
I wonder if having a set will make them sell better?

beautiful work!


----------



## YoYoSpin (Oct 12, 2005)

I've sold matched sets of bottle stoppers and pens before...maybe 20 sets all together over the past couple of years. It's not a real big market, but seems to work out ok.


----------



## Darley (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bev Polmanteer_
> <br />Those are beautiful Lou! Just another example of your wonderful workmanship.  I love the mixed colors, not real fond of the ones with the lines but that is just my taste.  You are an inspiration to me![:0][]



Bev is not Lou it's Ed, Ed not enought words to express myself on your work but will say these are AWESOME


----------



## darbytee (Oct 12, 2005)

Beautiful as always Ed. I really can't even pick a favorite.


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 13, 2005)

Super work Ed, Really like the fisrt one and last one the best.


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm sorry Ed, I really knew that, just wasn't thinking![:I][:I]  OR I could say, just seeing if anyone was paying attention![][]


----------

